# Problem z siecią.

## zyograf

Mam problem związany z upgrade do baselayout2 i nowego openrc.

Nie ładują się ustawienia bram domyślnych routemapy.

Zmieniłem styl pliku net z basha na nowy c-type.

Generalnie interesuje mnie ustawienie interfejsu bez adresu IP, ale z odpowiednim ukierunkowaniem na bramkę.

W starym systemie mam /etc/conf.d/net wyglądający "tak":

```
config_eth0=("null") 

routes_eth0=("default via x.x.x.x") 
```

Po zmianie na nowy styl:

```
config_eth0="null" 

routes_eth0="default via x.x.x.x"
```

po restarcie niestety nie mam widocznych określanych w pliku net tras.

Ręczne dodanie trasy po starcie systemu np.

```
route add default gateway x.x.x.x dev eth0
```

działa bezproblemowo. Trasa się dopisuje ruch jest przekazywany, odpowiednie wpisy widoczne są po inpucie poleceń route i ip route. 

Walczę z tą przypadłością już cały dzień i nie jestem w stanie odnaleźć rozwiązania.

Zwykle jest tak, że po pół godzinie szukania wołam kogoś do pomocy, gdyż okaże się to jakąś śmieszną literówką. Niestety nie jest to tym razem. Cały dzień wertowałem dokumentację i molestowałem google. Wyrwałem już chyba ostatni włos z głowy i nadal nie jestem w stanie znaleźć rozwiązania.

Co istotne nie wywala mi nic w logach, żadnego błędu ni też ostrzeżenia, dmsg milczy na temat sieci.

Reloadowanie sieci z palca kończy się w identyczny sposób jak restart - wywaleniem bramek na każdym z przeładowywanych interfejsów.

Generalnie pomocy, gdyż właśnie do mnie celują...   :Cool: 

----------

## zyograf

Na chwilę obecną sprawę rozwiązałem w możliwie najbrzydszy sposób.

Dodałem skrypt z bez(sz)czelnym baszowskim wywołaniem routów na konsoli po starcie - ale to tak wyglądać nie może.

Sprawa leci na bugtraq. 

5-ciu adminów nie znalazło błędów - coś jest na rzeczy.

Gorsza sprawa, że nie znamy na chwilę obecną porządnego rozwiązania.

----------

## Jacekalex

Awaryjnie, taki bashyzmowy skrypt można wsadzić do skryptów startowych openrc - i będzie działał, choćby były w nim tylko ifconfig i route.

Chociaż sam mam w Gentoo taki wpis w /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=("xxx.xxx.xxx.xx netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_eth0=("default via xxx.xxx.xxx.1")
```

net.etho wstaje w runlevelu default, i wszystko działa.

```
  * sys-apps/openrc-0.8.2-r1

   Install date: Tue May 10 10:57:41 2011

   USE="elibc_glibc ncurses pam selinux unicode kernel_linux -debug -kernel_FreeBSD"

   CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector-all"

```

```
   * sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.2

   Install date: Wed Mar 23 02:00:49 2011

   USE=" -build"

   CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector-all"
```

Gentoo hardened  ~x86.

```
gcc --version

gcc (Gentoo Hardened 4.5.1-r1 p1.4, pie-0.4.5) 4.5.1
```

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

